# I have a Mahindra 4500 Two Wheel drive



## dinnie

MY power steering box is loosing fluid after every 20 minutes of cutting. I fill the box back up and it runs and turn perfectly. But after 20 minutes of cutting it become hard to turn, and I have to turn the steering wheel around and around to get the front wheels just to turn a little. Is it leaking as I drive and turning the tractor, because I do not see any heavy leak drops when the tractor sits still, or parked not running. I see some fluid drops on the engine below the power steering box. Could there be a leak below the fluid box? where and what do I look for. Does this tractor have a power steering pump? Is it located below: the power steering box?


----------



## BigT

Hello dinnie,

Are you gaining oil in the crankcase? Check your engine oil level. If its gaining oil or over full, this is due to your PS pump leaking fluid into the crankcase. Leaking shaft seal on the PS pump. Should be a relatively easy fix.


----------



## dinnie

*Power steering box or resorvior*

Thanks for the quick reply. After relooking over my power steering issues on my tractor. It appears that the leak is for sur5e coming from behind/bottom of the power steering box. This is where you pour in the power steering fluid. After parking the tractor, while it was sitting, I refilled the power steering box again, did not see any sign of any fast leaks. But after turning the steering wheel back and forward, that when the leaks came. And it is leaking at he back/bottom of the power steering box.
And because the box is where it is, I cannot see behind the box of the bottom of the box. And the two fluid lines that I can see are on the upper top side of the box. What could be leaking behind or at the back bottom of the fluid box??? Do I need to take off the whole fluid box to see what leaking, and what /where are the bolts to remove the box?? There are two fluid lines and they both have a large bolt screwed in the top front/left side of the box. This box is bolted to the motor side. Is there another fluid line connected to the back/bottom that I am not seeing. Also after looking on the ground behind by tractor where it has been, there is a leak trail starting from where I started driving to where I parked it.


----------



## dinnie

My leak is at the driver side of the power steering cylinder. there appear to be bad power steering cylinder seals. Where can I find the steps to replace my seals in the power steering cylinder. I have a Mahindra 4500, 2004,2WD. MY search show to types of power steering cylinders, which one do I have. My tractor is at this time jacked up off the two front wheels, and the power steering fluid is slowly dripping out, and I am sure as I was driving and turning it was leaking faster. Where can I find the steps to remove the iron rod out of the power steering cylinder left side. It looks like I also need a airlen ranch to remove the 5-6 airlen bolts that hold the wheel steering iron rod in the cylinder.


----------



## HarveyW

Dinnie,

Get a PS cylinder rebuild/reseal kit for your tractor. Pull the cylinder off the tractor and go to work on it, or perhaps you can do the job with the cylinder in place. I think you are saying you need "allen wrenches". You can get these at a hardware store or at an auto parts store. There are probably U-tube videos on the net covering cylinder rebuilds. Alternatively, you can have a shop rebuild the cylinder.


----------



## dinnie

THANKS TO ALL FOR YOUR QUICK REPLY. WHERE ON THE POWER STEERING ARM FROM THE POWER STEERING BALL JOINT TO THE ROD GOING UP IN THE POWER STEERING CYLINDER, THAT I TAKE LOOSE TO REMOVE THE CYLINDER FROM THE TRACTOR. I KNOW THE CYLINDER HAS TWO LARGE BOLTS AT THE BOTTOM OF THE CYLINDER ON EACH SIDE, THIS BOLTS THE CYLINDER TO THE TRACTOE FRONT AXILE. there APPEAR TO BE A LARGE CENTER BLOT IN THE MIDDLE OF THE STEERING BAR, IS THIS BOLT IS WHAT YOU UNSCREW TO DISCONNECT THE CYLINDER FROM THE OTHER HALF (POWER STEERING BALL JOINT/POWER STEERING PISTON INSIDE OF THE CYLINDER). I CHECKED EBAY AND THEY SHOW A MODLE THAT LOOKS LIKE THE ONE MOUNTED ON MY TRACTOR .POWER STEERING CYLINDER (2580).


----------



## dinnie

*Remove power steering cylinder >>Mahindra 4500 2WD*

The part I am speaking of is the BALL JOINT ASSEMBLY CYLINDER END BOLT


----------



## dinnie

From my research I have the RAM PS CYLINDER (2580). How can I remove the power steering cylinder without removing the whole Tie rod assembly. Here is what see, first is the ball joint assembly knuckle arm end connected to ball joint assembly cylinder end that connects to the iron rod(piston) that is coming out of the power steering cylinder. When I turn the large bolt on the ball joint assembly cylinder end, the ball joint assembly cylinder end and the iron rod(piston) coming out of the power steering cylinder turn both together. It looks like there is a indent on the end of the iron rod(piston) where it connects to the ball joint assembly cylinder end that you can hole with a thin range that will hole the iron rod(piston) while you use another range to unscrew the bolt/nut on the ball joint assembly cylinder end. And I believe this will disconnect the Tie rod assembly from the power steering cylinder. But what size is this thin range??? Also what size is the socket needed to remove the 4 bolts that hole the power steering cylinder to the wheel axle???? A 11/16 is too small and a 13/16 is too big????


----------



## dinnie

BigT said:


> Hello dinnie,
> 
> Are you gaining oil in the crankcase? Check your engine oil level. If its gaining oil or over full, this is due to your PS pump leaking fluid into the crankcase. Leaking shaft seal on the PS pump. Should be a relatively easy fix.


HI BIG T: Hoping you can give me some advice as to what IS WRONG WITH NT TRACTOR. I HAVE THE MAHINDRA 4500 2wd, I HAVE MY REPLACED THE HSU(the steering unit under the steering wheel) twice, my tractor steering wheel turns around and around, and the front tires not turning at all. Also after running the tractor I notice the power steering fluid is over heating. I have been all over the web sites looking/searching for a resolution. After replacing the HSU twice I have double/double checked for fluid leaks and found none. No air appear to be in my steering lines. The fluid reservoir is full of fluid. My tractor is jacked up off the front tires, as I turn the steering wheel the front tires do not turn. I disconnected each steering line one by one that connects to the front cylinder between the two front wheels, turned the steering wheel just a little, and fluid came out each line, that showed no air in the line. I believe my steering & hydraulic lift pump is not working(this is the unit below the power steering reservoir and above the tractor oil filter. Can you confirm that this unit is not function as it should. Before I began the task of removing this dual pump. Is it affecting my steering and causing the power steering fluid to run hot?? Or can you inform me on how to test this dual pump to confirm it working properly???


----------



## Fedup

Don't remove the pump just yet. It's probably not the problem. I think you were on track with the steering cylinder. It doesn't look like Mahindra supplies a seal kit for it, so you may have to source parts on your own. 

I suspect your piston seal is leaking pretty badly. To confirm that, try this - remove one line from the steering cylinder, start the tractor and turn the wheel slightly to determine which line is on and which is off. When you turn in one direction oil will exit the open line. Turn in the other direction and see if oil exits the cylinder. If it does, and the tires never move, then you need to work on the cylinder. I can't tell you what tools you will need for that without seeing more of it. The parts lists don't show any breakdown on it.


----------



## dinnie

Fedup said:


> Don't remove the pump just yet. It's probably not the problem. I think you were on track with the steering cylinder. It doesn't look like Mahindra supplies a seal kit for it, so you may have to source parts on your own.
> 
> I suspect your piston seal is leaking pretty badly. To confirm that, try this - remove one line from the steering cylinder, start the tractor and turn the wheel slightly to determine which line is on and which is off. When you turn in one direction oil will exit the open line. Turn in the other direction and see if oil exits the cylinder. If it does, and the tires never move, then you need to work on the cylinder. I can't tell you what tools you will need for that without seeing more of it. The parts lists don't show any breakdown on it.





Fedup said:


> Don't remove the pump just yet. It's probably not the problem. I think you were on track with the steering cylinder. It doesn't look like Mahindra supplies a seal kit for it, so you may have to source parts on your own.
> 
> I suspect your piston seal is leaking pretty badly. To confirm that, try this - remove one line from the steering cylinder, start the tractor and turn the wheel slightly to determine which line is on and which is off. When you turn in one direction oil will exit the open line. Turn in the other direction and see if oil exits the cylinder. If it does, and the tires never move, then you need to work on the cylinder. I can't tell you what tools you will need for that without seeing more of it. The parts lists don't show any breakdown on it.


Thanks a millions FEDUP for the response: To make sure I understand you, I had open one of the lines before testing for air in the lines. But I will do it all over again. IF I understand you right. Disconnect one of the lines to the cylinder, start the tractor, with both wheels jacked up off the ground, turn the steering wheel in one direction, to see if fluid come out of the open line going to the cylinder. Which I already did, and yes fluid came out the line going to the cylinder. Turning the wheel the other direction, is what I did not notice. You stating, if fluid do not come out of the cylinder itself from turning the steering wheel the other direction, than something is wrong in the cylinder. And I had this cylinder rebuild 4 years ago. And there is no visual leak no where around the cylinder, unless it is inside. But I will still retest that theory. THANKS a billions


----------



## Fedup

If the seal is leaking inside then oil WILL come out of the cylinder. If the seal is good, the steering should work.


----------



## dinnie

Fedup said:


> If the seal is leaking inside then oil WILL come out of the cylinder. If the seal is good, the steering should work.


HI FEDUP: I retested my power steering issue as you stated. First I rechecked my power steering fluid reservoir. It still had plenty of fluid, but I added more fluid for this test. First I disconnected the right power steering line(the line closes to you when standing on the left side of the tractor). Power up the tractor, and turn the steering wheel to the right. when I turn the steering wheel to the right, powering steering fluid comes out of the power steering line, that connects to the cylinder. When I turn the steering wheel to the right no fluid comes out of the cylinder. Reconnect that line back. Second power steering line test: disconnect the left power steering line(the second power steering line, when you standing on left side of tractor). Power up the tractor, turn tractor steering wheel to right, fluid comes out of the power steering line that connect to the cylinder. Turn to steering wheel to the left, and fluid comes out of the cylinder. Ok what I am seeing is power steering fluid not coming from the cylinder, when the testing the right powering line, and turning the wheel to the left. Does this test state, there is a problem with the cylinder??? How do you fix this, is there air in the cylinder, because there is no leaks around the cylinder. Do my cylinder need to be takin back to the shop??? I had this cylinder repaired four years ago to repair a leak seal. One big question::: Why the fluid in the power steering line, don't shoot out the second I power up the tractor?? I through the dual power lift and steering pump would automatic(push) fluid out the power steering line the second the tractor starts up???????


----------



## Fedup

I understand that you're confused. The point is this....With one line off the cylinder, engine running, little or no fluid should exit either that line or the fitting it came from UNTIL you turn the wheel. I assume that happens. 

When you turn the wheel one way fluid exits the hose. Turn wheel the other way fluid exits the cylinder. When fluid exits the cylinder the wheels should turn in that direction. If they do not, then internal seal is bad and cylinder will need to come back apart. Simple as that.


----------



## dinnie

Fedup said:


> I understand that you're confused. The point is this....With one line off the cylinder, engine running, little or no fluid should exit either that line or the fitting it came from UNTIL you turn the wheel. I assume that happens.
> 
> When you turn the wheel one way fluid exits the hose. Turn wheel the other way fluid exits the cylinder. When fluid exits the cylinder the wheels should turn in that direction. If they do not, then internal seal is bad and cylinder will need to come back apart. Simple as that.


Ok Thanks: I have removed the Cylinder before: I will again remove the cylinder, and take it back to the shop and have them look at it. Do I inform the shop that this cylinder has a bad seal, because no fluid exit the cylinder from right line hose mounted on cylinder, when turning the steering wheel left.. The shop looks for a leaking seal, and there is no leaks anywhere around the cylinder.


----------



## Fedup

From what you're telling us, that seems like your next move. Once they get the piston out, the problem should be evident.


----------



## dinnie

Fedup said:


> From what you're telling us, that seems like your next move. Once they get the piston out, the problem should be evident.


I want to thank you a millions times over, I did the test removing one power steering line loose from the front cylinder, with the tractor jacked up off front wheels, start up tractor, turn wheel right, fluid come out of fluid line, turn wheel left, no fluid out of cylinder. I removed the front cylinder again myself from the tractor, took it to the shop, and the shop repacked/replaced the seals. Remounted the cylinder back on the tractor, ran the tractor for 10 or more min's, touched the HSU by hand and there appear to be no signs that the HSU was getting hot. But I have not yet put all wheels on the ground and tested the tractor moving and turning. Hopping the results will be the same. THANKS<<<THANKS<<THANKS... Another issue I now facing, while I had the tractor up off the front wheels all this time, now the front right wheel, when detached from the front the steering cylinder will not let me manually turn the wheel right or left, it appear to be in a lock position. But I can turn the left wheel manually with no problem. ANY ideal what may have caused this??? I shot some Greece in the side of the front\left wheel arm. The Greece went into the Greece key/hole and back out the side where there is a square bolt. and still the right wheel will not turn manually.


----------



## Fedup

It's hard to tell from here, but my first thoughts would be the spindle is bound up within the axle tube, grease or no grease. Maybe you're a little late with the grease? If you can't work it loose with some leverage on a long bar or pipe, you may need to remove the spindle and clean it up.


----------



## SidecarFlip

Sounds to me like lack of regular 'Greece' (it's grease btw). Greece is a country not a lubricant has allowed the bushing to seize to the axle shaft. Time to take it apart and free it up and most likely replace the bushings. I suspect it will take some elbow 'Greece' to get it apart, most likely a torch and a large hammer. Could be why you popped the seals in the first place I'd surmise.


----------



## dinnie

SidecarFlip said:


> Sounds to me like lack of regular 'Greece' (it's grease btw). Greece is a country not a lubricant has allowed the bushing to seize to the axle shaft. Time to take it apart and free it up and most likely replace the bushings. I suspect it will take some elbow 'Greece' to get it apart, most likely a torch and a large hammer. Could be why you popped the seals in the first place I'd surmise.


Thanks SidecarFlip for the reply. I believe I need to install a Front wheel HUB repair kit. Can I do this job myself??? I believe I start by removing the bolt/nut below the large castle bolt. Than remove the Castle bolt pin, and unscrew the large castle bolt. How do I get out the Spindle, inside the front wheel spindle/hub housing? Do I knock it out with a sledge hammer?? Is there any web site, that show how to replace\install a Hub kit. Looking at the three parts of the HUB repair kit, do I need to knock out the spindle, to replace the bearing that part of the kit? Jobs I have already done on my tractor 1. removed the fuel tank. 2 remover the front wheel cylinder. 3. removed the bush hall stump jumper, with use of a sledge hammer. 4. replaced the back seal in the back of the tractor, where the tractor turn the bush hall. What tool I need to knock out the spindle if it need to come out. the top of the spindle is threaded, and has a dip in top of that threaded bolt. What is need to knock out that spindle without bending up the threads? Will the internal spindle also needed to be replaced.


----------

